# New hdr's



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

some recent hdrs' ,... i try to avoid that dark stormy look as much as i can... although that dosnt happen in exposure fused photos it happens alot in detail enhancer mode if your not careful of using the right skies... many like that look but i got tired of them coming out that way.









7 SHOT EXPOSURE FUSION









3 SHOT DETAIL ENHANCER









3 SHOT DETAIL ENHANCER









3 SHOT DETAIL ENHANCED









3 SHOT









3 SHOT









1 SHOT ENHANCED









1 SHOT ENHANCED









1 SHOT ENHANCED









1 SHOT ENHANCED









this one says it all


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

a few more of the camero


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Oooh Wooooow!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics as always! :thumbup: What are you using for HDR these days? Photomatrix? Photoshop?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

photomatix


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow beautiful shots.


----------

